# Have you bought a home outside the US?



## internationalhunt

Have you bought a home outside of the United States? If so, we'd like to put your story on TV! 

HGTV's House Hunters International is looking for energetic individuals, couples and families who are passionate about their new home or vacation property abroad. This hit series takes viewers behind the scenes with you and a real estate agent to decide which international home is best for you! We’re looking for upbeat personalities and interesting stories. If this sounds like you, apply now!

We are currently casting in multiple countries around the globe. Send an e-mail to [email protected] for more information.


----------

